# Line Diameter=possible Trouble?



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

I am using .38mm(TL Big Game) 15# test spooled on a Mag 525 for field casting. I see Tommy is selling Sakuma line.. 14#(.31mm). I would like to try it, however, not being a premier caster, my PB is 475' OTG, I am concerned dropping down on the line diam. might/ will cause frequent backlashes? Should I be staying with the .38mm until all is going well & can hit my goal of 600' & then drop down to a thinner line? 
Thank you all in advance, Stevie


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i've always been told thinner line adds a little bit to distance.

if you want a real small diameter line try playtpus.
.27mm = 15#
.31mm = 20#
it's the smallest line diameter on 20# class.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm not a super great caster, but I do try and pay attention to the line that I put on my reels. On the field, I feel that as long as a line is fairly thin and limp, it's good to go. I'm somewhat less concerned about line strength than diameter. Also, while Big Game 15 is about 0.38mm, the real breaking strength is probably way over. Likewise with Ande Premium 12, which IIRC is around 0.31mm, but I've heard breaks closer to 15. I actually made my PB cast throwing my OMCP paired with a stock 525 Mag loaded with 20lb Cabela's Salt Striker (0.40mm).


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> I'm not a super great caster, but I do try and pay attention to the line that I put on my reels. On the field, I feel that as long as a line is fairly thin and limp, it's good to go. I'm somewhat less concerned about line strength than diameter. Also, while Big Game 15 is about 0.38mm, the real breaking strength is probably way over. Likewise with Ande Premium 12, which IIRC is around 0.31mm, but I've heard breaks closer to 15. I actually made my PB cast throwing my OMCP paired with a stock 525 Mag loaded with 20lb Cabela's Salt Striker (0.40mm).


i have test results and data on famous lines on the market.
their advertise strenght, their actual breaking strength wet and dry.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*I know*

the english guys really like this stuff- I bought some for tourny comps. It does cast well, but a word of warning- it can make one mean mess to try to pick out if you blow it up.I know that can be the case with any blow up- but on a relative basis this stuff just seems to be more fickle about coming loose from a blow up- even a small one.

If you can get a small spool to try I would do that before splurging for a large spool. 

My honest opinion- Once I use up what I have- I doubt that I will replace it with more Sakuma- I do like the Sufix limegreen IGFA line in 12 lb test, it's slightly thicker than the Sakuma but not much, and is more readily available- tho if Tommy plans on keeping the Sakuma in stock that may not be a problem- I had to import mine back when I bought it- with the exchange rate and shipping it was a right expensive venture.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*BTW Srg*

I toss ..31 line on my 525's with no problems- just underfill the spool a bit and it'll handle the light lines fine.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Smaller diameter line will increase distance BUT it will also have a significant effect on the way your reel behaves. 

There are several factors that go into reel tuning. Most commonly discussed are;

Mags
Brake Blocks
Bearing oil
Endcap tension
Line level

Line diameter can have as much impact as any of the above on tuning. As the line plays off on a cast, natural braking occurs as the effective diameter of the spool/line decreases. The faster this decreasing diameter takes place, the more natural braking occurs. 

Smaller diameter line gives you less natural braking. This can result in a mid cast "mystery blowup". One second all is well the next you notice a little fluff, then poof, it's over.

You have to compensate for the lower line diameter by adding more control elsewhere. More mags or lower line level usually works best. Thicker oil will help to a degree but thicker oil (especially rocket oils) gives you additional control early in the cast then thins out quickly leaving you vulnerable to the midcast flowbirdie.

The simple answer to your question is, yes, smaller diameter line will most likely give you an increase in distance. But you have to recognize that it may take a little additional tuning to gain control of the reel.

Hope this helps,

Tommy

PS The Sakuma line is a premium casting line. It is pretty limp which makes it come off the reel GREAT but when a blowup comes it can be frustrating to pick out. But so can titeline... 

I love the stuff, that's why I decided to import it to sell.


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

Many thanks to all who have helped me by sharing your knowledge. Surfcat.. I will try using .31mm as you have suggested on the 525.
Tommy... As I have read many of your responses to other posts, thanks for breaking it down as you do. It does leave me thinking there are many factors that need to be addressed to achieving greater distances with thinner line, if I understand it? With that said, I thank you all again. :beer: Stevie


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

I ordered some of that line from Tommy. Looking forward to trying it on my 525mag.

I am certain I will find out about the backlash issue.

The reason for my response is that I have been using Trilene Big Game #15lb test. My spools say 
" 0.025" dia avg"- a simple conversion leaves me, with not .38mm, but rather .635mm.

Maybe the lines are different, maybe they mislabeled my spools, but ...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

FishinMortician said:


> I ordered some of that line from Tommy. Looking forward to trying it on my 525mag.
> 
> I am certain I will find out about the backlash issue.
> 
> ...


suspect they mislabeled the spool- .635mm is around the size of 40-50 lb shock leader.


----------

